# What is your favorite rom.?



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

*Whats your favorite rom?*​
*Which Rom do you prefer!*

Aokp Builds0AokpMIlestones0Liquid0Axiom CrossBreed0PARANOID ANDROID0VIcious MIUI0Us Miui0HYBRD b100BAMF0BLACK IC30GUMMY0LINARO0ICSourcery0


----------



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

And why?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

No gummy love? Gotta list them all if you're gonna list any.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

>in charge of making lists
>this guy


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Quintillionth identical thread.


----------



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

Updated and bootanimator dont post then we know your just posting for the count...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Liquid


----------



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Liquid


Isnt it outdated tho


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Terl said:


> Updated and bootanimator dont post then we know your just posting for the count...


Post count means nothing to me. 99% of my responses are well thought out along with the threads I begin. They aren't two word posts to make me popular and gain forum notoriety. Search my posts and you'll see. 
There's at least 10 threads in this forum alone that ask the same question. No need to keep starting new threads on a weekly basis asking the same thing over and over. Find a thread two or three pages back and put your response there.

For example: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23359-What-is-your-ROM-of-choice?
/rant. 
Apologies in advance to the mods.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

more than 10 of these boot...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Agree with Boot. This is stupid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Your list is horrible, no offense. Axiom Crossbreed is out dated. You have AOKP build and AOKP milestones...? I personally run Slim ICS. Do a little research in the development forum, get familiar with what people are actually using and then start a legitimate poll.

Edit: and then I read through the thread and he asks if Liquid is outdated. Dude, this is offensive.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Stock.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta give it to gummy linaro build. Its sweet. Smooth and fast. Stable too, no issues here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Gotta give it to gummy linaro build. Its sweet. Smooth and fast. Stable too, no issues here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The reboots with activation screens stopped?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

No issues here.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> No issues here.


Hmm...might have to go back on the gummy train then...if I can ever get myself off Rascream...


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Why didnt CM9 make the list???


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

This is by far the worst list ever compiled.

Yeah, I said it.

CM9, to stay on topic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why is everyone such a dick? Who cares if there are 10 other threads? You guys act like he was killing your pet. You waste more space with your smart ass comments than anyone could with a new thread. This is a forum.... bunches of new threads (duplicates included) per day. Learn to live with it. It will never change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Why is everyone such a dick? Who cares if there are 10 other threads? You guys act like he was killing your pet. You waste more space with your smart ass comments than anyone could with a new thread. This is a forum.... bunches of new threads (duplicates included) per day. Learn to live with it. It will never change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amen. I hate when people ask a question and you have a bunch of long posts following about how he should have searched, when a quick few word answer was all that was needed.

I personally am running paranoidandroid but i switch between that and hybrid or cmplx-b1ack. Between the three and constant updates, i get my dose for my crack flashing 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Why is everyone such a dick? Who cares if there are 10 other threads? You guys act like he was killing your pet. You waste more space with your smart ass comments than anyone could with a new thread. This is a forum.... bunches of new threads (duplicates included) per day. Learn to live with it. It will never change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


By the way, you forgot to answer the question. Aokp ftw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Why is everyone such a dick? Who cares if there are 10 other threads? You guys act like he was killing your pet. You waste more space with your smart ass comments than anyone could with a new thread. This is a forum.... bunches of new threads (duplicates included) per day. Learn to live with it. It will never change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're right. We should eliminate the search feature and stickies, so every time someone wants to unlock the boot loader and root, or ask the same question asked a single.page earlier we can re-spoonfeed them the information on a personal level.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Barf said:


> You're right. We should eliminate the search feature and stickies, so every time someone wants to unlock the boot loader and root, or ask the same question asked a single.page earlier we can re-spoonfeed them the information on a personal level.


All in favor of eliminating the search feature?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> All in favor of eliminating the search feature?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Nay!!! Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

Barf said:


> You're right. We should eliminate the search feature and stickies, so every time someone wants to unlock the boot loader and root, or ask the same question asked a single.page earlier we can re-spoonfeed them the information on a personal level.


I'm not saying the search feature isn't important and shouldn't be used more but personally, I've used the search many times to find threads with similar questions only to find a list of people being rude or saying to use the search, when the answer is simple and didn't require 15 posts of "use search" which in return doesn't help the person nor anyone who comes across that thread with a similar question and only takes longer to find the answer. I've never had a problem answering someones question if i know the answer and could provide help regardless of weather they can find it in a search.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

Liquid easily for me


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Why is everyone such a dick? Who cares if there are 10 other threads? You guys act like he was killing your pet. You waste more space with your smart ass comments than anyone could with a new thread. This is a forum.... bunches of new threads (duplicates included) per day. Learn to live with it. It will never change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because the thread doesn't even appeal to half the users out here therefore making it a waste of space in the first place. The OP doesn't appear knowledgeable enough to start a thread of this nature. Case rested. Flame away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Because the thread doesn't even appeal to half the users out here therefore making it a waste of space in the first place. The OP doesn't appear knowledgeable enough to start a thread of this nature. Case rested. Flame away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Edit: sorry mods no ill intent intended

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> Because the thread doesn't even appeal to half the users out here therefore making it a waste of space in the first place. The OP doesn't appear knowledgeable enough to start a thread of this nature. Case rested. Flame away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not flaming...and just speaking the truth. Most threads don't pertain to most people. If I see a thread about Gmail force closing I'm not going to comment on how dumb the thread is because it doesn't pertain to me, nor because he isnt "knowledgeable" enough to start the thread. Once again, this is a forum. This is how they work (efficiently or not)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

akellar said:


> By the way, you forgot to answer the question. Aokp ftw.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Liquid by far 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> All in favor of eliminating the search feature?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Aye!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Post count means nothing to me. 99% of my responses are well thought out along with the threads I begin. They aren't two word posts to make me popular and gain forum notoriety. Search my posts and you'll see.
> There's at least 10 threads in this forum alone that ask the same question. No need to keep starting new threads on a weekly basis asking the same thing over and over. Find a thread two or three pages back and put your response there.
> 
> For example: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23359-What-is-your-ROM-of-choice?
> ...


That was my thread I'll update it and eliminate the need for this underdeveloped flame ridden thread.
Edit: When I get home I'll do it rootz doesn't like my my phone


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

If everyone acted there age, this wouldn't be a "flame" ridden thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Terl (Jun 15, 2012)

ICSOURCERY #1 ROM BOYY


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Terl said:


> ICSOURCERY #1 ROM BOYY


Yea I just flashed sourcery 3.4....truly is the most themable rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

johio360 said:


> If everyone acted there age, this wouldn't be a "flame" ridden thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I love how you equate people not acting ones age with people who know how to use rootzwikis and Google's search feature.....and are still feeding off of this thread while not contributing. Liquid/gummy/slim ftw. And aokp.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Barf said:


> I love how you equate people not acting ones age with people who know how to use rootzwikis and Google's search feature.....and are still feeding off of this thread while not contributing. Liquid/gummy/slim ftw. And aokp.


Not even close. My comments are due to the complete disrespect of a lot of people on here. I just got sick of it and decided to say something after seeing it for quite some time. And if you read the thread you would see my ROM suggestion. I don't want to be an asshole man...I just had enough of people treating others like shit on here. Not everyone is a forum professional. Not sure why people haven't figured that out. But, as a whole, we probably wont....just like we wont figure out the search feature  Can't we all just smoke a bong...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Liquidsmooth it has all of the features of aokp plus more and has MUCH better battery life and performance. The file size is also less than 100mb with integrated gapps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Barf said:


> I love how you equate people not acting ones age with people who know how to use rootzwikis and Google's search feature.....and are still feeding off of this thread while not contributing. Liquid/gummy/slim ftw. And aokp.


That's because some immature people like the opportunity to be a dick any chance they get.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> That's because some immature people like the opportunity to be a dick any chance they get.


I understand that, but I hope you understand the difference between them and those who reiterate what everyone who joins a forum should know: search, read, and search. I search favorite rom and get almost 10 threads that are the same as this one, all condensed in 3 easily scanned pages. I'm done with this thread. Have fun.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

In honor of Rodney King, let's all just get along.

RIP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> In honor of Rodney King, let's all just get along.
> 
> RIP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


HA, yeah ok. The guy was just thug who just got his butt kicked, claimed racism, and won some money.

Any who, go Team Gummy!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

1) Linaro is not a ROM, it's a toolchain. That's about like saying gcc is a ROM
2) Why are there 2 options for AOKP? It's the same ROM even if it's just slightly newer.
3) Why is CM9 not on the list?
4) We already have at least one other ROM poll

Also, it's rather easy to make a custom google search for rootzwiki (and makes it easier to search as people keep complaining about it). Both Opera and Chrome/Chromium have the ability to make custom searches and use them via the url bar (firefox probably has some random way to do it as well). I make custom searches for everything. Google Lucky Search is a useful one (instead of search for the url in google, you type in the search in the url bar for that and it takes you to the url and makes lucky search super useful for once). Using lucky search in the url bar, I could do something like galaxy nexus rootzwiki forum and it will take me right there. Here's an example of one I created to search Galaxy Nexus forum for content:

http://pastie.org/pr...yopzobtnymocmwa

Basically you sub out your search string with %s and that's your custom search you'll add in following the directions at the links below.

*How to do it in Opera:*

http://my.opera.com/...custom-searches

http://my.opera.com/...tricks-searches

*How to do it in Chrome/Chromium:*

http://support.googl...en&answer=95653

http://viewtext.org/...-google-chrome/


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> This is by far the worst list ever compiled.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.
> 
> ...


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Liquid roms of course, fast and smooth and extremely easy to customize to what you want your phone to be like
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Version_3 (Oct 14, 2011)

I enjoy Liquid rom because his dev base really is awesome to talk to and deal with, and after getting to know them, I feel they really are interested in delivering the best experience they can in a rom.

I'm a huge fan of light weight yet customizable ROM's. This rom gives me both, and has been extremely stable since I started using it.


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Liquid. It has all the features of aokp and nothing beats its speed and battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Heck yea Liquid is and will always be the best,the Liquid devs are the best,if I have a question they always answer and have always been nice,that goes a long ways with me,their roms are awesome,if you havent tried Liquid smooth roms,I suggest try it,you will never look back,come to the best chat room around- at irc.freenode.net channel #Liquids


----------



## DevPump (Jan 6, 2012)

Liquid all the way.

-Fantastic Performance
-A Great Developer Team.
-Stable
-Trimmed yet customization (Full End-User Experience)

Come visit if you would like (IRC #liquids @ freenode)


----------



## clamhandsmcgee (Sep 26, 2011)

Rascream!


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

i, too, think these threads are somewhat pointless, in that they usually quickly degenerate into a flame war of "my rom is better than your rom"... the fact of the matter is, as it has been for years now, every rom will run differently on each individual device (and that includes each individual GNex). Anyone who has had to replace their phone, and then flashed roms on their replacement device, will understand what i'm talking about. then, on top of each rom running differently on individual devices, you have to factor in personal preferences as far as features, mods, etc. "Personal preferences" always prevent any objective evaluation of roms.

all that being said, i wanted to post just to point out the absence of Xenon HD from the list of choices. I just flashed it recently, and i gotta say that it is a really nice product - on my particular device, it's been the smoothest and most stable. ymmv, but imo it's worth a flash.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

johnhimm said:


> True worst DEV's of the bunch, so much that I switched ROM's.


I called out one of the members of the team in their thread for bashing rootz users. Shockingly he denied it but the screen shot I provided of his comment said otherwise. Liquid is a good rom and has a very loyal following due to speed & size. My new favorite rom(s) are the Team EOS nightlies. Team EOS provides great roms, awesome support, and their new rom is blazing fast.


----------



## StuckInTheSkull (Oct 12, 2011)

Liquid!
Best devs, best rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

let's see
power and stability: Eclipse rom all, day

awesome features while 99% stable, good performance, completely different than any other Rom and getting even better: Paranoid Android

boom
/end of discussion
lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Please keep the drama elsewhere. That is all.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not trying to bring up any more drama... but

Some people have been bashing others for bringing up old threads. Doesn't matter how old. We need to stop that, because we are discouraging people from searching and using the older threads. Plus the older threads will most likely have relevant information to the problem/topic. Less threads started, means it will be easier to search and sort through the junk.

Thanks


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not trying to bring up any more drama... but
> 
> Some people have been bashing others for bringing up old threads. Doesn't matter how old. We need to stop that, because we are discouraging people from searching and using the older threads. Plus the older threads will most likely have relevant information to the problem/topic. Less threads started, means it will be easier to search and sort through the junk.
> 
> Thanks


Never thought of it that way...its a good point.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Liquid all the way.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Off topic: 
It would be a cool feature to add, if possible, to the site that while you're typing in a subject line below that it brings up topics similar in nature to what your subject is. Might deter posting of the same thread over and over while providing people with a more intuitive search function. Those of you in IT that have a half-way decent ticketing system know what I'm talking about.

On topic: EOS... 2nd vote.

Download: http://goo.im/devs/teameos/roms/nightlies/toro
Changelog: http://jenkins.teameos.org/view/Phones/job/toro/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Off topic:
> It would be a cool feature to add, if possible, to the site that while you're typing in a subject line below that it brings up topics similar in nature to what your subject is. Might deter posting of the same thread over and over while providing people with a more intuitive search function. Those of you in IT that have a half-way decent ticketing system know what I'm talking about.
> 
> On topic: EOS... 2nd vote.
> ...


I was thinking that same thing a couple weeks ago. Would be really nice!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poll missing all of the ROMs I prefer [besides AOKP].

1. Rascream
2. Fitsnugly CM9 kangs
3. straight CM9

0_o


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

CM9 on both my Sammys (GNex and 7" Galaxy Tab). Why? Because it just works 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Aint nuttin like the Fast,responsive super *Liquid Smooth Rom*,especially the *latest 1.50 rc3*.

I have honestly never saw a rom so fast,I wished google would do a special edition galaxy nexus with this Liquid Rom.

These guys know their stuff,they are probably the best I have seen.

Man now that would be awesome- a special edition galaxy nexus with a Liquidsmooth rom from Google.

anyway,,,,, thanks again *Liquid smooth Rom** DEVS*,you guys know your Liquid-


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta say, love gummy but CM9 is growing on me. Been using it for a few days. Maybe its because they are so close together. This new 6/21 is stupid fast with IMOs exp 230 kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm gna have to say HYBRYD been using it for a while now and haven't changed, I'm on M2. I'm using fauxs new kernel and its beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joediver (Apr 8, 2012)

Liquid 
Love the speed and great customer battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simer1003 (Dec 15, 2011)

Terl said:


> And why?


Liquid...

Best Features, great fluidity, and the best devs with the best support


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> HA, yeah ok. The guy was just thug who just got his butt kicked, claimed racism, and won some money.
> 
> Any who, go Team Gummy!


This thread is so far gone anyways, I'll respond.

Dude got his ass kicked by what, 4 cops with batons? White cops. He was unarmed. Would that have happened to a white dude like me? Doubt it.

Won some money? He sued the city for getting his ass kicked by a city official. You would have done the same. Payday.

Not saying the man was a saint -- not a chance. I just read CNN when I saw that, so I had him on the mind. But I still stand by my previous statements.

ROM:
Slim 4.0 (current)
Liquid (usual daily)
Eclipse (rock-solid)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

!liquid
Best support.(period)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Ugh, I hate I missed the debate on why these topics should not exist. Personally I'm all for new members being locked out of every forum except development for the first week or so...but then we would probably accomplish to much.

Back to topic, I'm an axiom man and always will be along with the aokp goodness mixed in.

-THEFILLTER

Sent from space...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No matter what you all say next week another thread will exist on what the best rom/kernel/theme are and what gives the best battery. Just the way it goes. People need to just try them all out and decide which is best for them.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No matter what you all say next week another thread will exist on what the best rom/kernel/theme are and what gives the best battery. Just the way it goes. People need to just try them all out and decide which is best for them.


Matter fact I'll be the one to take one for the team next week!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No matter what you all say next week another thread will exist on what the best rom/kernel/theme are and what gives the best battery. Just the way it goes. People need to just try them all out and decide which is best for them.


That's where most of us got our start was trying them all. Hell I practically crack flashed back in the days of the OG droid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> That's where most of us got our start was trying them all. Hell I practically crack flashed back in the days of the OG droid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Only true way to find the best ROM!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, liquid jumped 10 folds overnight... who is the one making fake accounts and voting like an idiot.


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

Why is Rascream NOT on this list?! Best battery and performance my GNEX has ever seen! Highly recommend it! Oh yeah and I voted for Liquid for now, it is was my daily driver for a looong time.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

All should try the euroskank ROMS for the toro. They are very well built & don't get the attention they deserve.


----------



## bophead (Dec 24, 2011)

Tried a few and liquid is my fav.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Only nexus ay? Aokp here so how is liquid ics? I loved liquid on my d1

Check out these animations I turned to bootans
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27042-KrunK-Animations-New-Animations!-GIFS-UP!

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

OXYG3N-2 is my current favorite.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Slim ICS is impressively smoooths.


----------



## svfd757 (Jun 15, 2012)

AOKP all the way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus by way of Tapatalk


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

I used to have aokp, never worked buttery smooth regardless of build. I've now switched to LIQUID SMOOTH and I'll never go back!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I still like CM5, Android 2.1 just feels so right to me


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I still like CM5, Android 2.1 just feels so right to me


This last post made this entire thread worth reading. Thank you!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

150 votes on Liquid actually makes sense now. In 2 months, the thread has gone from acceptable posts to sometimes borderline retarded


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> Only nexus ay? Aokp here so how is liquid ics? I loved liquid on my d1
> 
> Check out these animations I turned to bootans
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27042-KrunK-Animations-New-Animations!-GIFS-UP!
> ...


You should probably stick to trolling the fascinate forum


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Kang black ice

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

What's a rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What's a rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This has been covered lol

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27117-what-is-a-rom/


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> This has been covered lol
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-what-is-a-rom/


i think he was joking lol although you might be as well...i can never tell when people are joking


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> i think he was joking lol although you might be as well...i can never tell when people are joking


I kidd I kidd


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Barf said:


> I kidd I kidd


Dead serious. Thanks for the info Barf, I had no idea.

Now.. the meaning of life? Lol, okay, okay.. *too* far off topic..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> This last post made this entire thread worth reading. Thank you!


You're very welcome sir!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lostpick (Jun 6, 2012)

Rascream (+trinity) !!

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Rascream without a doubt.


----------

